# looking forward to the good, the bad, and the ugly....



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...and while that is one of my fav westerns, i'm refering to the release next week of "Red Dragon"(the good), the lastest hannibal lector film(a remake of manhunter and based on a GOOD tom harris book)-anthony hopkins, i guess, won't have to play the character with a hook(or a serratted bladed knife)this time out as it predates "silence", but everything about it looks good....

HOWEVER, the director of RD, Brett Radner, has signed on to direct the next "Superman" film(after the supes v. bats film implosion last month)-the potential "bad" is that this director has been doing dark serious work and something like this is something a bit more..ah...uplifting in nature-HOWEVER, the "ugly " that is going to swamp this effort is an incredably horrendous script written by J.J. Abrams(the creator of "alias"), who should really know better...in the draft i am familiar with(from a report on AICN)Krypton doesn't explode, Jimmy Olsen is drug addle gay sidekick, and lex luthor flies because HE'S FROM KRYPTON ALSO!!!!

honestly-i don't want to see this film and even tho i don't have any influence on things of this sort, i really would prefer they didn't even make it....


----------

